# VANCOUVER | Vancouver House | 152m | 52 fl | T/O



## Victoria123

U/C 
Vancouver House (condo)
height : 152m, 52fl


----------



## Victoria123

SSP : http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=7389534#post7389534


----------



## Victoria123

excel, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Rebar is coming at grade. 

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Eric Offereins

that is a really cool design.


----------



## Victoria123

Klazu, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Almost there!

McMinsen, SSP


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Really nice one, say dutch highrise/skyscraper architects, are we paying attention?


----------



## Victoria123

Officially above ground level.

Mcminsen, SSP


----------



## Victoria123

Otis Van, SSP
From ground-level.


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=7656540#post7656540


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=51


----------



## Victoria123

From Glotman-Simpson twitter:

Feb 8th:
https://twitter.com/GlotmanSimpson


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a real intricate structure. (Not just the rebar shown above)


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=53


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=54


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=55


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=57


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=57


----------



## Victoria123

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=197602&page=79


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Jim Rhodes - IMG_0930 by MtBaker Club, on Flickr










Vancouver House by Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Vancouvers derzeit spannendste Baustelle by Dirk Liebetreu, on Flickr










BC2018-iP+What-167 by Marc Hutter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The crane has came down yesterday.

IMG_2640 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2648 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2650 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2653 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2660 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2665 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2678 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2686 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2700 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

More..https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...9s-westbank-bjarke-ingels-group.23540/page-10


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2670 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...9s-westbank-bjarke-ingels-group.23540/page-10


----------



## ConstructDTLA

A few of the images I took of Vancouver House last week:

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Bjarke Ingels Group by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3638 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3640 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3643 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3654 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3658 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3687 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3684 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3681 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3677 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3675 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3673 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

more

IMG_5180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5199 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

2019 03 Mar 05 Yaletown 20mm 01a 7s hh DSC_6660_1_2_3_4_5_6_Enhancer by Doug Farmer, on Flickr










Vancouver House by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Way Up by Grant Mattice, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...9s-westbank-bjarke-ingels-group.23540/page-11


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_9735 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9731 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9729 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9723 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9720 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9718 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_9711 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_0999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0994 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Big photo updates again and will post them in 4 parts.



Part one



IMG_4604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4674 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4677 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/4

Vancouver Autumn Rainbow by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/9

vancouver by Marco Chenard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

12/2

West 4th Avenue and Downtown by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/18

Vancouver Moonrise by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/25

Jean-Luc Leroy-00104 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/26

snowy Boxing Day 2021, Vancouver winter by roaming-the-planet, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/28

Cold and Frosty Vancouver by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/28

Jean-Luc Leroy-00182 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/31

20211231-001 by Al Neufeld, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/5

20220105_123704 (2)a by Edwin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/3

Vancouver Winter by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Vancouver House by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

1/16

Jean-Luc Leroy-07775 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/7

Jean-Luc Leroy-07852 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## Fusun

Amazing!!!


----------



## hkskyline

4/15

Skyscrapers by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/23

DSC_3604 by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Unit 3011 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-20 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

